# help lost all my downloads,,,,,,,aires etc



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

can anybody please help,

over the last 18 months we have been putting on to disk or printing all the good things that have been on this site,one week off our trip and we cant find them, :evil: :x 8O :? .

the most important ones are all the french aires,a site on a spanish passion,
and spanish aires,i have been looking back through the topics,but am running out of time. so if anybody remembers them,please could you put me up a link.

thanks,mags


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

You have a P.M.

Have a good one


----------

